# ICAST and new toys



## Jim (Jul 16, 2007)

If your not familiar with ICAST, Its the fishing Industry trade show. This show is a display of all the latest reels, rods, lures, and pretty much everything fishing related. Has anyone kept up with it? Anyone planning on buying anything in the future. I see Shimano has a new line of rods called the Shiman Cumars line of rods. I love my crucials, I cant wait to get my hands on one of these. Im still trying to convince my wife to let me get a Humminbird Side Imaging fishfinder for christmas. Keep your fingers crossed. :wink:


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 16, 2007)

I want a box of the Mac Daddy lures, then I want esquired to take me out to lose them 

Most of my interests lie in the rods, I've got enough baitcasters to outfit a small bass club, just need nicer rods


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 16, 2007)

I think that Redbug woudl keep a show like this going by himself :lol:


----------



## redbug (Jul 16, 2007)

I would love to go to the show !! it would be greatto get the new stuff first..

I am fairly set on tackle this week and am always looking for a new rod


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 16, 2007)

Jim said:


> If your not familiar with ICAST, Its the fishing Industry trade show. This show is a display of all the latest reels, rods, lures, and pretty much everything fishing related. Has anyone kept up with it? Anyone planning on buying anything in the future. I see Shimano has a new line of rods called the Shiman Cumars line of rods. I love my crucials, I cant wait to get my hands on one of these. Im still trying to convince my wife to let me get a Humminbird Side Imaging fishfinder for christmas. Keep your fingers crossed. :wink:




*fingers crossed*


----------



## Zman (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm all about the new e21 rods that debuted. Those Carrot Stix look sick. I've always liked Airrus Rods, but these look insane. Also, the new Shimano Core reel, if ever availble in lefty, and Cumura rod look sweet. 

The Pflueger Patriarch reel looks promising, like it could compete somewhat with Shimano & Daiwa for the mid-range baitcast reels. And that Quantum - SuperLite PT rod sounds sweet.

I'm interested in the Berkley Gulp Alive. The baitfish really look like minnows. Might be a gimmick but I'll give it a try.


----------

